# 2018 Cruze LT Evap Issue



## mlarson1 (10 mo ago)

Hi All,

I have what I think is an evap issue with my 2018 Cruze LT with 39k miles. I am hoping someone smarter than me can help me narrow it down before I have to start crawling around in the slush and ice of my northern MN unheated garage floor. 

Symptoms:

Cannot fill the tank quickly - pump clicks off unless I fill at a trickle.
Noticed a lot of pressure in the gas tank when loosening the fill cap. 
Idle seems a little rough.
Check engine light with P0446 code on my cheapo code reader

I noticed the filling issue a few weeks ago, but no engine light, I just figured it was an issue with the gas pump in the cold weather. That problem persisted, even at different filling stations. About a week ago, the light came on, and I noticed a big hiss when I opened the filling tube. 

I have looked around online quite a bit, and I figure it is the either a blockage in a vent line or the purge solenoid/valve is bad. Are there easy ways to check these, preferably from the top side? Any other suggestions?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Circuit code would suggest the vent valve itself, or chewed up/knocked off wiring.


----------

